# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  [RESOLVED] How do I?: Tabbed MDI application in WPF and VB 2010.

## JoeQuanson

I've just recently switched from WinForms to WPF after studying the "vast" advantages WPF has over WinForms. I've also learned to use Microsoft Expression Blend 4. I'm also learning MVVM.

I wish to create a Data Client application in WPF (and VB 2010 which i know quite well) which runs on Windows 7 machines that accesses an SQL Server 2005 database on a Windows Server 2003 machine, in a LAN or/and WLAN environment. The application must be resolution independent (hence WPF). It must also be a Tabbed MDI application with tool-windows and MDI child-windows that can be docked in the application's workspace as in Visual Studio 2010 and Microsoft Access 2010 (without the ribbon).

In my googling and searching Visual Studio Gallery, I found tools from Actipro, DevExpress and SandDock which can perform exactly what I need and more, however, they are all trial versions that expire in 30 days and require that I purchase serial keys for the full versions. The problem is that I am in West Africa where credit cards and paypal don't function.

I would therefore want to know if its possible of me to create my Tabbed MDI application from scratch. I may need the XAML and VB code for at least the MDI parent and dockable MDI child and tool windows.

----------


## jedifuk

i am not expert in WPF, but i believe WPF doesn't support MDI anymore

----------


## szlamany

The thing with WPF is that you implement all that yourself - it is all possible.

Here is a link to a MSDN that has what I believe is a free solution for you

https://code.msdn.microsoft.com/wind...ument-059b96a8

----------


## JoeQuanson

Alright... yep!

I think I've got it!

No WPF MDI Parent or child windows intuitively in Visual Studio... I must implement such an MDI parent UI from scratch using the MainWindow, a Grid panel to carve up my UI into the dock areas I need, Dockpanels and other UI elements as required, and then the child windows would be UserControls to be hosted in a Tabcontrol with various TabItems!... Or something like that right?!!

Ureeeekah!!!...........

Thanks a gazillion guys... I know I could bank on you!

If there are more ideas (such as the "pinned and auto-hide" features of the dockable items) they are gladly welcomed!

----------


## jedifuk

maybe you can share with us, give us some information about how you manage to solve this..
thank you

----------


## szlamany

Sounds like the details are in fact there.  You have to create all this from scratch.  Meaning how far you go with functionality is up to you.

----------

